# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  cho thuê xe đi Đông Tây Bắc, Hà Giang, Cao bằng, Đồng văn lh 0904.795.598

## viettrans

Cho thuê xe đi đông tây bắc, thuê xe đi hà giang, thuê xe đi Yên bái ==> lh 0904.795.598 Viettrans chuyên cung cấp các dòng xe đời mới phục vụ nhu cầu đi lễ hội, du xuân, thăm than, 
du lịch …
Cho thuê Xe 4 chỗ: Mercedes S500, S350, E280, E240... Lexus GS350, Camry 3.5Q, 2.4G…
Toyota Altiz, Vios, Honda civic, Lacetti, Gentra…
Cho thuê Xe 7 chỗ: Fortuner, Land cruiser, Ford everest, Innova …
Cho thuê Xe 16 chỗ: Ford transit, Mer sprinter, Toyota Hice …
Cho thuê xe 24, 29 chỗ: Huyndai county…
Cho thuê Xe 35 chỗ: Aero town…
Cho thuê Xe 45 chỗ: Aero space, Hi class, Univer…

 Với trách nhệm, lấy chữ tín làm đầu Viettrans tin rằng sẽ làm hài lòng quý khách.
 Hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để có giá tốt nhất:
 Công ty TNHH TM&DV Viettrans Hanoi
Add: Tầng 2, Số 383 Bạch Đằng - Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Tel: 04 3932 0020 / 04 627703045 
Fax: 04 3932 0159
Hotline; 0904.795.598
Yahoo: viettrans03
Email: xedulichhanoi.viettrans{at}gmail.com
Website: http://www.viettrans.vn | http://xedulichhanoi.com.vn/ | http://thuexehanoi.net

 Xin cảm ơn đã đọc tin của chúng tôi!

----------


## viettrans

cho thuê xe giá rẻ lh 04 39320020

----------


## viettrans

cho thuê xe du lịch tại hà nội lh 0439320020

----------


## viettrans

chuyên cho thuê xe du lịch tại hà nội lh 0915.702.015

----------


## viettrans

viettrans hà nội chuyên cho thuê xe du lich tại hà nội lh 0915.702.015 - 0904.795.598

----------

